# avatar: help xeberus find a fight and a new avatar



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

im thinking about going with 










as my new ava. i need it resized in case i go with it.

50,000creds and +rep for resize :thumb02:

im looking for a short snip of a gif for my avatar. it needs to be hot, sexy, cute and all that jazz. gogo


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Dont Do It!


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Intermission said:


> Dont Do It!


agreed.

gonna change this thread into a find xeberus a new avatar thread xD


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

xeberus said:


> agreed.
> 
> gonna change this thread into a find xeberus a new avatar thread xD


NO I MEAN DONT DO IT, DONT CHANGE !


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Intermission said:


> NO I MEAN DONT DO IT, DONT CHANGE !


lol

well... i probably wont.. ill actually have to find something better first xD


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I can get the Avatar changed if you like.

Do you want me to size it down, or do you want a new avy?


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

M.C said:


> I can get the Avatar changed if you like.
> 
> Do you want me to size it down, or do you want a new avy?


not at the moment ;D but thanks for offering <3


im on search to find a new ava.. love my current one.. but ive had it for a bit >_<


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Your current avy is amazing. Not only it nomming awesome, the girl batshit crazy, but I downsized it. The perfect 3.

If anyone finds a gif avy you want as your avatar and it needs changing just gimmie a shout.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Do. Not. Change. It.

Its simple bro code bro, if your my bro like you say then as my bro you need to follow bro code and not change the avy. Common bro you should know that.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

Do not kill the Tabby Avatar.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

after the public outcry.. i shall keep my avatar :thumb02:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

xeberus said:


> not at the moment ;D but thanks for offering <3
> 
> 
> im on search to find a new ava.. love my current one.. but ive had it for a bit >_<


Think about us as well, when your going to change the avy. It is Awesome!


----------

